# chaos space marines



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

well first time paint any type of marine, i play 'nid's.

i was wondering if you guys/girls can give me a hand on picking a colour scheme.
the marines are still W.I.P im not that bad of a painter lol
sorry if the pics ain't to good
sons of malice








tau gun drones lol, i was thinking of doing thi effect on my marines in some spots, the blue one is something like the night lords, the other one is like a pink version









this one is the Astral Claws and Hakanor's Reavers









note: as i paint the 3 other CSM's i have i shall post them here and also when i finish my other ones aswell.

hope they didn't hurt your eyes 

does anyone know how to paint scales like the ones of Dragon warriors and Alpha legion?


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I am currently waiting my new figures in the post and am really tempted by Hakanors reavers.

Please post a better pic with some hints on painting the lava cracks. Otherwise the Bleak brotherhood wins!


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

the cabbage here is a turtorial of how to paint the lava armour.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=55069#post55069


----------

